# Back From Vacation In Glacier National Park



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Just got back from Glacier--here's some pictures we took. . . hoping we can get a rally going up there next year. . .

Brenda


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Great pictures, Brenda - but I don't need to be that close to bears!

If nothing else, they smell terrible.

Sluggo


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome pics Brenda
Thanks for sharing them with us

Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Great Pics. I like the bear, but I hope you have a lot of zoom on that camera.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> Great Pics. I like the bear, but I hope you have a lot of zoom on that camera.


what he said!





















but you did capture great shots of him! Isn't Glacier just gorgeous







We look forward to going back


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

"*HOPE * to get a Rally going there next year" ?!

*HOPE  * to?

Well .... let's see .... we need a minimum of 2 Outbacks for a Micro-mini Rally.... Whose gonna join *US*????

Thanks for the pictures, Brenda! Looks like phenomenonal country-side (and natives)!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

now you only need one more


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Gorgeous place. Great pics. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

GREAT PICS!!!

We will be their on Saturday for a week. Staying in Many Glacier. Can't wait. we have been their 3 times and have seen Bears and Moose. I just hope we don't get that close to a Bear. we did have a moose join us for breakfast once it was unbelievable.

I hope the weather is cool - will send pics when we get back.

4BEEPS


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I second or third on the zoom thing. I hope you weren't that close.







Either way, phenomenal views.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Brad said:


> I second or third on the zoom thing. I hope you weren't that close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I do have a really strong zoom on my camera--plus I have a confession to make!







The bears were actually somewhat tame--it was a drive through "see the bears" exhibit where you stay in your car. They had 4 black bears (who did not like our diesel truck and turned away from us) and 4 Grizzly bears. Sadly, those were the only animals besides horses and dogs we saw on the entire Glacier trip. We heard people talking about seeing 2 Moose cross the road, but didn't see any of them. I was so bummed!!! One place we didn't make it to was the salt licks at Essex--apparently there are TONS of mountain goats that traverse this canyon wall every night because it's a huge salt lick. So there's another point of interest.

I really wish I was that brave to take wildlife shots like that!!

And YES--we WILL have a rally there next year!!! 

Brenda


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Brenda

fantastic pictures what a awsome vacation


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Brenda - Great Pics.

We WILL be joining you on the Rally next summer. Thanks for your work on this.

Your pics remind me of my trip through Glacier after I graducated from college. Young & fearless, we went backpacking into the outback (the wilderness kind, not the TT,







), and after hiking for about 3-hours, we came across a Moose protecting her cubs and she was NOT happy to see us! We then came upon some grizzlies with cubs from about 200 yards away feeding







. Luckily, right behind us was a Ranger out hiking on his day-off. He took us under his care and got us safely outta-there. He saw the same moose and said we were lucky it did not try to attack us.







After all the stories I here about the Glacier backcountry, I consider myself lucky to get out of there with hind intact.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Great pictures Brenda you have a beautiful family & a beautiful State.
Can't wait to come & visit.

Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Great pictures, Brenda - but I don't need to be that close to bears!
> 
> If nothing else, they smell terrible.
> 
> Sluggo


Oh, those aren't bears. That's Kory.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

OMG you cracked me up! I'll be sure to tell Kory.
















Brenda


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Brenda, great pics!!! Now we really can't wait to get on the road. We'll be there in Sept. First Glacier, then Yellowstone, and the Tetons, can't wait!!

Thanks for sharing...
Fay

P.S Where do you stay in Glacier? We've made reservations for Johnson's of St Mary CG just outside the park. Any opinion?


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

We just got back from Glacier, what a great place.
Sightings:
5 Outbacks
deer
rams
mountain goats
various rodents and varments
bears
1 possible moose sighting.
Baring Falls
Hidden Lake
Virginia Falls
St Mary Falls
Bowman Lake
All of GTS road

Think we took over 400 pics.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Beautiful place, thanks for sharing those cool pictures. Didn't you just want to reach out and pet that cute fuzzy big ol bear??? Roll over, gimme your tummy- scratch...scratch


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Fantastic pictures as always Brenda. I am SOOOOOO jealous.

Darlene


----------

